# [SOLVED] No Sound



## The.Boi (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah, its alot much like the rest of the other topics around here. I read thru some of the threads & found one that had a similar problem with mine.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f23/solved-sound-wont-work-after-reinstaling-xp-184062.html

I ran the program called Everest from BCCOMP & this was what I got


Driver Agent Scan Results
16% of your drivers are old Print
Good Good Drivers (84%)
Bad Bad Drivers (16%)

Driver Agent has determined that your computer is missing significant driver updates.

VIPER (system summary)	Good	Bad	Download 
Disk Drives 
ST380817AS	Good 
ST3120827AS	Good 
Display adapters 
NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT Bad	Download 
DVD/CD-ROM drives 
TSSTcorp CDW/DVD SH-M522C SCSI CdRom Device	Good 
IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers 
Intel(R) ICH9 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 2926	Good Download 
Intel(R) ICH9 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 2920	Good Download 
Imaging device 
Creative WebCam NX Pro Bad	Download 
Keyboards 
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard	Good 
Mice and other pointing devices 
Microsoft PS/2 Port Mouse (IntelliPoint)	Good 
Monitors 
Plug and Play Monitor	Good 
Network adapters 
2Wire Gateway USB	Good Download 
Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC #2 Bad	Download 
Ports 
Communications Port (COM1)	Good 
Printer Port (LPT1)	Good 
Processors 
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz	Good 
SCSI and RAID controllers 
GIGABYTE GBB36X Controller Bad	Download 
Sound, video and game controllers 
Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus Bad	Download 
System Devices 
Intel(R) G33/G31/P35 Express Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 29C1	Good Download 
Intel(R) G33/G31/P35 Express Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 29C0	Good Download 
Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2948	Good Download 
Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 2946	Good Download 
Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 2940	Good Download 
Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - 2930	Good Download 
Universal Serial Bus controllers 
Generic Bluetooth Radio Bad	Download 
Generic USB Hub	Good 
Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C	Good 
Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A	Good 
Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939	Good 
Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938	Good 
Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937	Good 
Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936	Good 
Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935	Good 
Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934	Good 

I'm not sure if the link would help but this is it

http://driveragent.com/driveragent_...02703392&PHPSESSID=gmnt3tr81sj18fp6o5mbcm7lb2

So, do I just download the audio device on high definition audio bus driver from Everest itself? I'm kinda clueless here. Many thanks to you guys too, for helping me out with all the troubles I had


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: No Sound*

download from here
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: No Sound*

Hi,
Welcome to the forum. 
Follow dai's link and install the driver. I would also reccomend you go to you device manager and see if you are missing any other drivers. They will have a yellow or red exclamation point next to them.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## The.Boi (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: No Sound*

thanks for the quick reply. the only one with a yellow exclamation mark is "Audio Device in High Definition Audio Bus".

i tried the link dal sent me & tried both the links for Windows XP, Zip file & executable file. However, both failed to work when an error msg appeared stating

"Install Realtek HD Audio Driver Failure !!"

Are there alternative sources?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: No Sound*

Hi,
Can you give me the Make, Model, Part number or tag number of this computer.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## The.Boi (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: No Sound*

Windows: Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer: 7.0.5730.11
Memory (RAM): 1023 MB
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz
CPU Speed: 809.7 MHz
Sound card: Not detected
Display Adapters: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Screen Resolution: 1600 X 1200 - 32 bit
: 
Network Adapters: Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC #2 - Packet Scheduler Miniport | 2Wire Gateway USB - Packet Scheduler Miniport | Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
CD / DVD Drives: D: TSSTcorpCDW/DVD SH-M522C
: 
COM Ports: COM1
LPT Ports: LPT1
Mouse: 5 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 111.8GB | E: 74.5GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 103.3GB | E: 5.9GB
USB Controllers: 8 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): Not Detected
: 
Manufacturer: Award Software International, Inc.
Product Make: P35-DS3R
: 
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: ATAT COMPATIBLE 061107 GBT 42302e31
Time Zone: Malay Peninsula Standard Time
Battery: No Battery
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P35-DS3R
Modem: Not detected

Hope this helps


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: No Sound*

Hi,
Here is a link:
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=2543
Download the Chipset Driver first and install. Then download both audio drivers on the link. one is the Realtek and the other is Microsoft UAA.
Let me know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## The.Boi (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: No Sound*

Doesn't seem to work. I just installed all onto the C drive though, as I was unsure where to put the directory to. The weird thing is that when I start the com up, it shows a popup saying Found New Hardware "Audio Device in High Definition Audio Bus", then takes me to a page where it asks to install it either CD or searching for it on the com, but it always appears unsuccessful


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: No Sound*

Do you know where you download the drivers to you C: drive?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## The.Boi (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: No Sound*

Sorry for the late reply. I think my brother decided to reformat the entire computer again & its all working now. Thanks alot to the people who have viewed this thread & offered various suggestions to help solve my problem.


----------

